# Bilt Hamber Deox Gel and S50 - Rust Removal and Prevention.



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I want to get on top of little bits of rust on the E39 and start prevention everywhere else.

Has anybody used the Deox Gel and have any tips for me? How long does it take to remove the rust and leave shiny metal etc? How do you remove the gel after each application etc etc.

I have simply used kurust on a few bits in the past so rust removal/renovation and prevention is all pretty new to me.

The sills at the rear go on these and mine have started to delaminate on the very edges, I'd prefer to not have to cut anything out at this stage but would scraping off the current stone chip, deoxing everything and then S50'ing inside the sill do the job to prevent it getting worse?

Any tips, advice, ideas or anything is greatly greatly greatly received. 

Thank you.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As I normally start these posts I'm no expert however here's my advice......

I've used Deox Gel though a couple of years back now. It's good stuff however can take quite a few hits of it to fully remove the rust. IIRC I brushed it on then covered the item in clingfilm as best as I could leaving it overnight. I think when I came to take it off I gave it a going over with a wire brush before cleaning it off just with water and old cloths, dried it with a hairdryer then I repeated that process until I was happy with it. After I was happy it was as good as I was going to get it I then used Hydrate 80 before primer and paint.

Kurust I think is probably similar to Hydrate 80 so it doesn't remove the rust it converts it. Have to say i'm not fully convinced this works on bigger bits of rust however small specks of discoloured metal I'd be happy using it on.

I'd suggest if your sills are delaminating already then the rust has got into it and the only real way to fix it is to cut it out. You will probably find theire rusting from the inside out meaning anything you do on the outside is only superficial. If you S50 the inside the likelihood is if the rust has already taken place you'll just trap moisture and potentially make the situation worse.

I know this probably wasn't the news you were looking for the only real way to fully tell would be to get someone with one of these small camera things (don't know what their called but like a colposcope type camera only for use in your car rather than internally on you!) You should be able to get that into your sill from inside the car as there will be bung holes and if you could get the camera to where the rust is then you should be able to see the rust inside to ascertain how bad it is.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waterpro...ope-SY-/282236929776?var=&hash=item41b6a1c6f0

Pictures in my progress thread if interested


----------

